
Will the BBC's free micro:bit computer create a generation of teenage HACKERS? - hoodoof
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/bbcs-microbit-free-computer-handout-7610397
======
hoodoof
"some experts fear the release of this pocket rocket device could backfire by
helping to teach youngsters the skills needed to be a hacker."

